

Real Life MasterChief and SEALS Team 6 Troop Leader Dies - marknadal
http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-louis-langlais-20110821,0,2646798.story

======
donnaware
When does the movie about his life come out ? I will be first in line for
tickets!

